# kern.maxfiles limit exceeded by uid62



## leyshon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi

I am running pfsense on an x86 box. Since pfsense uses FreeBSD I am posting this problem here as well as on the pfsense forum in the hopes that someone can answer my problem and the accompanying questions.

pfsense has started sending the message "kern.maxfiles limit exceeded by uid62, please see tuning (7)"

I increased the kern.maxfiles using sysctl but after a few hours the message began again

Although this does not seem to have affected the throughput of pfsense, I would rather not have this error message bugging me.

So .... what is causing this message to appear and how do I repair this?

What is uid62 ?

And what is tuning (7) ?

Thanks for any help provided


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 25, 2008)

```
$ grep 62 /usr/ports/UIDs
proxy:*:62:62::0:0:Packet Filter pseudo-user:/nonexistent:/nonexistent
```
tuning(7)


----------



## marius (Nov 25, 2008)

You've used up all the file descriptors on your system.

It's described in the handbook


----------

